# Happy 14th Birthday Tiny Girl!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny is going to be 14 tomorrow!! The vet says she's "14 going on 10". 
Tiny is my first ever dog. 
My husband always had dogs when he was growing up, I did not although I always wanted them. Then when we were first married the kids came right away, then we were gone all day, and then FINALLY we decided it was time to get a dog.
My husband had had a rat terrier when he was growing up whose name was "Tiny". She was his favorite dog ever. So we decided to get a rat terrier, and name her "Tiny" after his first one. 
So one evening he went to the pet store to pick up some things for his new rat terrier....a crate, some bowls, leashes, etc.
And came home with a golden retriever puppy instead. We kept the name "Tiny" anyway.
So Tiny is from a pet store. She does NOT have a good golden temperament, and I've always thought has bite potential, although she's never *really* bitten anyone (except me, long story, she was in horrible pain when it happened). She's hyper. Always has been. 
But she is to the golden standard, and has been healthy as can be. She's turning a healthy 14, has a little arthritis in her back end, but nothing much. Still runs around in the yard with Tito, still loves to swim, still loves to chase sticks and tennis balls. 
She was my first obedience dog, I only took her thru Novice A. So she has a CD and no other titles. She was just too wild for me to take her any further, plus we were getting ready to open the business then and I didn't have time to go any further. 
She had a very annoying habit of flopping on her back to greet people, tail wagging wildly. Now this would be okay, except she was also a submissive pee-er, and the wildly wagging tail would spray pee everywhere. We called her "the golden fountain". She outgrew that about 2 years old. 
But she's been a great dog and a wonderful friend. She really adores my husband above anyone else, she's *his* dog. 
Happy Birthday Tiny girl! Hope you have many, many more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday to your girl Tiny. Wishing her many more birthdays to come, enjoy your special day.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a couple of pictures of Tiny doing what she loves best...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

These are my favourite posts! I read about Tiny with a big smile on my face! "14 going on 10" is the greatest thing you can hear. 

So a huge happy birthday! I hope she has many more! :smooch:

(PS - can you post a picture of your birthday girl on her big day? I'm a sucker for the old Gold...)

On edit: OH! You just did!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! A very Happy 14th Birthday to your Tiny girl  arty: :yipee:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Tiny! xx


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Tiny sweetie! Many more!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tiny! I hope for many more for you!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday little lady!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful Tiny. Love that white face of hers!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiny look FABULOUS! Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tiny! I hope you have a special day tomorrow!

Barb, please take photos of your birthday girl on her b-day and post here! We need more photos of Tiny (and Toby)!!!

Special little brother wishes are also being sent Toby's way. I hope he has a good day tomorrow as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny!! May you have many more where you are healthy ; and as adorable and sweet as the Tiny I had the pleasure of meeting


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 14th birthday Tiny!!!! Hope you get extra spoiled on your big day.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny! I wish you lots of doggie biscuits and cuddles on your big day!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** A Very Happy 14th Birthday Tiny ***


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your story on how you got Tiny was funny, I needed that. Tomorrow is our great granddaughter's BD she will be 2, have extra treats and give her HUGS from us.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl and a great story. Happy Birthday sweet girl, may you have many more XXOO :smooch:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!! Enjoy your special day! You are a beautiful lady!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Tiny! 14, What a wonderful number!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!! I hope you have many more.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you gorgeous girl. May you have many many more birthdays.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Tiny... you are one beautiful girl!! Happy birthday sweatheart and many many more.

Hugssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Today is her special day! While I'd like her to have many, many more birthdays I'll be thrilled if she just has a couple more.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy b-day, tiny, enjoy .


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Happy birthday Tiny girl!!! xxxxxx


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tiny. Enjoy your day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am soooo sorry I missed Tiny's birthday.
She is adorable and much better than a rat terrier (I have a JRT mix).
Give all your darlings smooches from me and give Tiny a few more for her late birthday wishes.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm late to the party too, but a most happy belated birthday Tiny. Celebrate.... again and again and again you sweet girl.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!! 
Barb I LOVE your post about her... the Golden Fountain! I LOVE IT!!!

Keep hanging in there Tiny!

To many more birthdays.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just seeing this now but I hope it's not too late to wish Tiny a beautiful Happy Belated Birthday! I'm thrilled to hear that she's keeping healthy!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry I missed this one til today. Happy Birthday you graceful senior girl.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

A belated birthday to beautiful Tiny. Many, healthy more!
My first post too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny Girl*

Sorry, I missed this.
*Hope you had a VERY HAPPY 14TH Birthday, Tiny Girl!!!*You are a beauty!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I was watching her wrestle with Tito today over a toy...she's really amazing for her age. I hope she continues to do as well .


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im WAY late to the party....but HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated) Tiny!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is super late but wow, what an amazing thing to celebrate your dog's 14th birthday. You and Tiny are so very lucky to have shared that much time with each other. Happy belated birthday girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you! as I type, she is chasing Tito around, barking at him....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> thank you! as I type, she is chasing Tito around, barking at him....


Way to go little girl.:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I missed this until now. Happy Birthday Tiny. She sounds JUST LIKE Our Penny. I hope we have 14 healthy, happy years too!


----------

